# Best thing you cooked in 2013?



## sw2geeks (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought it might be fun if everybody post a picture of (or wrote about) the best thing they cooked in 2013?

My favorite thing this year was steak, last year I was on a bacon kick, but this year it was steak!

And my favorite steak was my Coffee Crusted Cowboy Steak. Here is a couple of pics:

















OK, whose next?

What brought this on is I just finished a year in review story for the paper on my foodie adventures this year. You can check it out here if your interested.


----------



## jvanis (Dec 30, 2013)

You should probably include the knifes that were used to prepare it as well! I see yours hiding in the corner!


----------



## panda (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Fran Rendina (Dec 30, 2013)

Omg my mouth is watering, I can almost tast that steak.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 30, 2013)

What!? They make easy mac with bacon?


----------



## ecchef (Dec 30, 2013)

sw2geeks said:


> What!? They make easy mac with bacon?



At first glance, I thought it had chicken pox.

Can't remember most of it, but I did make a rather tasty porchetta with Okinawa pig...gorgonzola & roasted garlic soft polenta, and a mess of local greens braised with oil cured olives and figs.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 31, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Can't remember most of it, but I did make a rather tasty porchetta with Okinawa pig...gorgonzola & roasted garlic soft polenta, and a mess of local greens braised with oil cured olives and figs.



Yum! That is what I am talking about!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 31, 2013)

pics are awesome!


----------



## Carl (Dec 31, 2013)

Nutella stuffed French Toast, topped with powdered sugar. My fam's favorite breakfast!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 31, 2013)

Chicken 65 and New England Stuffed Lobster


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 1, 2014)

I've seen pics of some of your other stuff Dennis. I think your list is a liiiiittle longer than just these 2 !


Mucho Bocho said:


> Chicken 65 and New England Stuffed Lobster
> 
> View attachment 21285
> View attachment 21286
> ...


----------



## brianh (Jan 1, 2014)

Do you have a recipe you follow for that chicken 65? Looks awesome. Never heard of it before but been googling and it sounds great.


----------



## crunchy (Jan 1, 2014)

2013 was a big year for charcuterie and salumi for me. even though it's not really cooked.. it was still my fav of 2013 and it turned out great!!

Lap Cheong (Chinese sausage) this was dry cured


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 1, 2014)

That Chinese sausage looks great!


----------



## Sambal (Jan 1, 2014)

crunchy said:


> 2013 was a big year for charcuterie and salumi for me. even though it's not really cooked.. it was still my fav of 2013 and it turned out great!!
> 
> Lap Cheong (Chinese sausage) this was dry cured





Have you tried the liver Lap Cheong? Good ones are full on fantastic!


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 2, 2014)

enjoying desserts at the moment.Was happy with a dish that contained - compressed Melons(Rock,Water and Honeydew),Midori jelly,Cucumber Sorbet,Ginger Meringue and Yuzu syrup.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sambal said:


> Have you tried the liver Lap Cheong? Good ones are full on fantastic!


They look awesome - any chance of the recipe?


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 2, 2014)

crunchy said:


> 2013 was a big year for charcuterie and salumi for me. even though it's not really cooked.. it was still my fav of 2013 and it turned out great!!
> 
> Lap Cheong (Chinese sausage) this was dry cured


My bad Crunchy - I didn't see that you had made these. They look amazing - any chance of a recipe?


----------



## willic (Jan 11, 2014)

Fresh pan seared striped bass, fresh from Smith Mountain Lake in Virginia.... Served over any starch with a pan sauce with white wine, shallots, green onions and lemon zest. Amazing!


----------

